# New 2006 26rks On The Way.



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I will take delivery of my new 2006 26RKS on 22 Oct. Can't wait. Me and wife will be breaking it in that weekend. I have learned all the infomation I needed before purchase on this website. I could not beleive the wealth of knowledge that comes from this site. I visited other sites but they could not stand in the shade of this site. I want to thank everybody here for helping me make up my mind on an Outback. Thanks


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So very happy for you, Crawfish! I had a similar experience with learning much about alot from this site before actually buying,which actually helped me make the decision to go Outback, then learning more and more ever since. I'm certain you'll be adding to my "wisdom" soon, too. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Crawfish, Congrats on your new outback.







You're gonna love it! Have a super trip.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I will take delivery of my new 2006 26RKS on 22 Oct. Can't wait.
> [snapback]58777[/snapback]​


Ah, a new 26' floorplan. The Keystone-Outback site doesn't have the correct floor plan listed, but I found a few pictures out on the web from sales sites.

outback 26RKS Pictures

More Pictures

Even more pictures.

No floorplans found.

Ed


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Crawfish,

Congrats on the new Outback! From the pics I have seen it looks like a fantastic floor plan! 
Welcome aboard, and enjoy that new Outback


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to our humble clubhouse.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RKS and enjoy









Don


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Congrats and welcome to our humble clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful from the pics and congradulations!! You will love it. Now we shall be looking for this in the RV show tomorrow in Albuqueque. 
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I still maintain the Outback is one of the prettiest trailers on the market


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Most of all have fun camping sunny

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I will take delivery of my new 2006 26RKS on 22 Oct. Can't wait. [snapback]58777[/snapback]​


Oh man! How can you wait that long? As soon as I ordered mine (picked it up last Friday) I couldn't sleep. But mine came in a few days after I ordered it. I don't know if I could go until Oct. 22 without sleep.









All the best. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sattlesey said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > I will take delivery of my new 2006 26RKS on 22 Oct. Can't wait. [snapback]58777[/snapback]​
> ...


I had no choice, with Katrina, finding a TT these days is pretty hard. The salesman tried to sell me and wife a 25RSS, nothing against a 25'r, and I told him me wanted a 26RKS and to find me one. I got lucky, he found one at another dealership where someone had changed their mind and didn't buy. Can not understand they woould turn down an Outback for another brand. But good for me and DW.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great score, Crawfish!
I'm sure you will love that great new layout!

How is it that Outback can continue to come up with such fresh ideas, and no one else seems to be able to?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Crawfish,

Way to go...







..held out for what you really wanted. You'll be so much happier. Welcome to the ranks of the elite Outbackers!

Enjoy and post often.

Mark


----------

